# Beginner Driver Help - Equipment



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I have been ground driving my boy for a while and he is getting pretty decent to the point I think we'll be able to add a harness and cart soon. My biggest issue is I don't know where to purchase the proper equipment as driving is not big in my area. 

We are currently using a surcingle, long lines, and a French link full cheek snaffle. But I'd like to add a harness in soon and I'm not sure where to begin. We're just doing this because I believe it will be a fun endeavor (and I like my horses to be jacks of all trades) so I do not need anything fancy just functional and safe. 

Where would you guys recommend getting a beginner level harness and cart online? Looking for a trustworthy brand or company. 

And obligatory horse hiney picture because he's so awesome.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My goto harness shop is Ken Bauerle and family at Hog Branch Harness. Purvis, Ms.

There are several others in Amish country. I'd Google driving clubs around your area. There may be someone that had something up for sale.


----------



## riderforever (Feb 28, 2021)

Sounds like fun! I always wanted to drive my standardbred but I don’t think l could hold her. ❤


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I recommend Chimacumtack out of California








Chimacum Tack: Harness and Equipment from Mini-Draft


Horse tack and harness supplies, specializing in hand-made American craftsmanship since 1992. Mule, Donkey, Draft horse, Mini horse, Pony, and custom.




chimacumtack.com





I've been working with them to get a harness for my Pony (I am also completely new at this) and they've been super helpful. There were an overwhelming number of options on their site, but once I got in touch with someone she walked me through everything and has helped me figure out what I need. I haven't ordered yet because I still haven't measured him, but I've been really happy with them. She really simplified things for me.

Also check out their blog, full of useful info





Blog | Chimacum Tack







chimacumtack.com


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The spring sales are happening right now too. Many if the vendors set up at those. If you are in the north east that would be a good opportunity depending on which sale you are closest to. There is one in Indiana this weekend. It helps to get your hand on the options available and talk to several so you find the one you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

QtrBel said:


> My goto harness shop is Ken Bauerle and family at Hog Branch Harness. Purvis, Ms.
> 
> There are several others in Amish country. I'd Google driving clubs around your area. There may be someone that had something up for sale.


Thank you! I looked on their website and they have some really nice equipment! I might take a drive out to Lancaster sometime soon with my grandparents to see if I can find anything in Amish country. There aren't too many near me but it's always worth the drive (especially for the baked goods, yum!)



ACinATX said:


> I recommend Chimacumtack out of California
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you! Skimmed through the products of the first site you mentioned and they have A LOT of variety! I'm going to have to give them a call and see what they think I would need; Though I loved the set where I could change the colors haha. I didn't see carts but that's something for the future. And thank you for the blog, I started reading a little bit on the hames and collar page, very informative!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

QtrBel said:


> The spring sales are happening right now too. Many if the vendors set up at those. If you are in the north east that would be a good opportunity depending on which sale you are closest to. There is one in Indiana this weekend. It helps to get your hand on the options available and talk to several so you find the one you are most comfortable with.


The closest sale barn I would be nearest to is New Holland in PA. I'm going to see if my grandparents want to take a ride to Lancaster with me while I look around for some harness shops.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The only two I am familiar with in that area are Smucker's and Zimmerman's. Check reviews but they were both really helpful and had quality equipment.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

QtrBel said:


> The only two I am familiar with in that area are Smucker's and Zimmerman's. Check reviews but they were both really helpful and had quality equipment.


Thank you! I looked them both up and they both have great reviews so I think it's just a matter of going and seeing what they have and discussing my options. I'm going to call to see if they know of anyone selling any gently used carts or if they have any on consignment before I go as well. 

I'm excited, I didn't think I would enjoy driving that much but the other night when I was ground driving just around the property enjoying the quiet and before I knew it an hour had gone by.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It can be one of the safest and most satisfying way to share your horse and still remain in control.


----------

